# My chicks



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I think I might have 4 hens and a rooster.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Really can't tell by these pics if there is any difference in the birds...sorry.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Figured. It's difficult to get a good pic


What about what I told you about them


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

When they are really young, the rooster's tail feathers come in slower than the pullet's...they will be quite stubby, in fact. At the stage yours are in, it would be hard to tell any difference except from that fact..the shorter, stubbier tail....but later, if you have a rooster, you will start to see some differences in the hackle and saddle feathers, as well as the shape of the tail feathers, that will indicate the sex.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Bee said:


> When they are really young, the rooster's tail feathers come in slower than the pullet's...they will be quite stubby, in fact. At the stage yours are in, it would be hard to tell any difference except from that fact..the shorter, stubbier tail....but later, if you have a rooster, you will start to see some differences in the hackle and saddle feathers, as well as the shape of the tail feathers, that will indicate the sex.


The one had shorter tail feathers that spread put a little like a fan. The ours are longer and go to a point


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

See the difference here?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Stands like a little cockerel too! Only time will tell but you just might be onto something there...that's a good pic and certainly looks much like a cockerel. As time goes along, the differences will get a little more noticeable...soon.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Bee said:


> Stands like a little cockerel too! Only time will tell but you just might be onto something there...that's a good pic and certainly looks much like a cockerel. As time goes along, the differences will get a little more noticeable...soon.


I was thinking the tail standing up was a pullet. Man if I have 4 cockerels ill die!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Or you will be full!!!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

jennifer said:


> Or you will be full!!!


That's the truth!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I got some pictures and i think this a good one! 


Hen or roo?


----------

